# Bild eingravieren !



## Captain Subtext (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich sitzt nun schon eine Weiel dran und versuche ein Bild als Gravur hinzukriegen doch es will nicht so richtig. Habt ihr ein paar Tipps was ich machen muss , welche Einstellungen oder Filter.

mfg


----------



## Hosenwäscher (22. Dezember 2004)

Das was du eingravieren willst musst du auf eine neue Ebene setzen, und dieser Ebene dann den Stil Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief geben. Ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen spielen und es sieht graviert aus.


----------

